# 5 weeks out from my first nabba east of England show! Few pics and questions



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi guys! Well I've been dieting now (slowly) and over a prolonged period as to save as much mass as possible rather than crash diet and loose more than I need to! I've planned the diet to run over 18 weeks so I can try to add/remove switch and change things as I need to! Anyway the calipers were reading 17% when I started and now they read under 8%. I've dropped from 14.2 to 12.10 stone and all is well! I've finally got my carb cycling spot on and cardio at 70% twice a day (morning and evening is what's worked for me so far) here's a few pics and il ask a few question afterwards

Started like this 12/13 weeks back. Well out of shape and tbh didn't look like I trained!



after messing about with carbs cardio and diet to get the right mix I started to take shape. I have no weekly pics but here's from weeks 5/6



weeks 7/8 abs progression



and here's how I stand today. Just over 5 weeks out!









my questions are. My calfs are weak although trained 2 times a week heavily! What can anyone suggest between now and 5 weeks? I know not much can be achieved but worth asking? Also my with regards to oils.. I'm using 2ml sus/2ml mast and var at the moment. How soon to the show should

i drop the injectables? Any help would be appreciated guys! The guy training me has never prepped before and to be honest I'm over the moon with what we've achieved!


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

I cant help with show prep but well done buddy and good luck


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome work there. All the best for the show


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome turnaround mate. I would be very happy with that.

What are you doing for calves?

And not 100% but I am sure most drop all oils a week out and keep the orals in but that's off the top of my head


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Amazing progress mate!!!

Well done so far and good luck!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

You done this in 13 weeks? That's amazing! You look like a different person!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Good work mate!

Whats your daily Calorie intake?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> Awesome turnaround mate. I would be very happy with that.
> 
> What are you doing for calves?
> 
> And not 100% but I am sure most drop all oils a week out and keep the orals in but that's off the top of my head


You name it pal I've tried it. Heavy smith calf raises.. Light smith raises for reps.. Donkey raises Ect! They literally hate me and won't grow lol!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> Good work mate!
> 
> Whats your daily Calorie intake?


I cycle carbs now pal so it Changes. Low day 2000cals.. Moderate 2400.. Re feed Sundays 3300!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Ross S said:


> You done this in 13 weeks? That's amazing! You look like a different person!


Just under mate yeah! Its been suprisingly good fun!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

1manarmy said:


> I cycle carbs now pal so it Changes. Low day 2000cals.. Moderate 2400.. Re feed Sundays 3300!


Nice one. Will be tweaking my diet along these lines soon myself.

Good luck with the comp mate.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> Nice one. Will be tweaking my diet along these lines soon myself.
> 
> Good luck with the comp mate.


Thank you mate


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Superb progress!

It's amazing how quick the body can change with consistency.

You look like a different person, well done


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking good.

Not much you can do about your calves now. Don't train them for 2 weeks then only once a week. Imo your overtraining them. Only 2 exercises.

Good luck with your Competition.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

@1manarmy,, fvcking well done super transformation :thumb:

as already said always great to see somebody looking well from gear


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's an update guys! From last week to this week! Saturdays are my day off lifting just cardio and abs today!



That's 6weeks to 5 weeks out progression


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Incredible.

May I ask what your ped protocol is?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Benchbum said:


> Incredible.
> 
> May I ask what your ped protocol is?


By ped I take it you mean supplementation? Lol

I'm using 2ml sus/2ml mast e and 50mg var mate! I am thinking of trying 0.5ml eod of tren ace to cut final bits off but I'm not sure in a month il need it! Its mainly been diet and correct training n cardio along side a fantastic group of training partners all

Of which competing!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks pal! Little way yet


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dude. Crazy transformation! Do u train in cambridge? Just saw your location. Small world!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Dude. Crazy transformation! Do u train in cambridge? Just saw your location. Small world!


Newmarket pal at a gym called perfectU! I've not trained in town before but I've got a few mates that do! Small world ey


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I might take a visit out just to see the lads that are all prepping. Different atmosphere when the guys are taking it serious. Im at kelsey kerridge cambridge town centre. Once again hat off to you dude. And its only gna get better. Amazing what consistancy and will power can produce


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> I might take a visit out just to see the lads that are all prepping. Different atmosphere when the guys are taking it serious. Im at kelsey kerridge cambridge town centre. Once again hat off to you dude. And its only gna get better. Amazing what consistancy and will power can produce


Yeah mate come over any night from 5 or weekends arround 10am! Friendly gym and always open to new people! Is that the Uni gym mate? I've seen photos and it looks good!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Then your transformation in such a short space of time should be a lesson to a large amount of the dnp brigade.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh its a uni sports centre but have there own free weights gym lot of sturdy hammer strength equipment and dbs upto 75kg. Them times are my training times. Will get over to see what im letting myself in for next yr.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Benchbum said:


> Then your transformation in such a short space of time should be a lesson to a large amount of the dnp brigade.


I don't believe in fat burners/eph/DNP ext pal! Il happily use herbal things like yohimbe or l'tyrosine in the morning for fasted cardio but anything that takes your resting heart rate up int my cup of tea pal! What's the point when you can just start the diet early and be ahead of the game when it comes to show time! Thanks anyway mate


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh its a uni sports centre but have there own free weights gym lot of sturdy hammer strength equipment and dbs upto 75kg. Them times are my training times. Will get over to see what im letting myself in for next yr.


Heavy dumbells pal we only go up to 60kg but that's plenty! Yes mate of course! Feel free to say hello il introduce you to the boys!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

This looks like one of them 'Get ripped in 6 weeks' ads on facebook. Unbelievable progress.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> This looks like one of them 'Get ripped in 6 weeks' ads on facebook. Unbelievable progress.


Get ripped in 18 weeks then I'd probably be onto something lol! Thanks pal


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Wow it does not look like there is that much muscle hiding below the fat on the first pics. Great transformation mate.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> Wow it does not look like there is that much muscle hiding below the fat on the first pics. Great transformation mate.


I agree mate it doesn't! One of the other guys on a prep started off at over 105kg body weight and he's down at 87 now but myself at 83kg look larger than him as he's still

Holding a lot! Strange set up bodybuilding is! Thank you how ever


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> I agree mate it doesn't! One of the other guys on a prep started off at over 105kg body weight and he's down at 87 now but myself at 83kg look larger than him as he's still
> 
> Holding a lot! Strange set up bodybuilding is! Thank you how ever


I'm just beginning my cut after my first ever roid bulk. Test e 2ml a week and put on stone & half while still lean-ish. Can't wait! :thumb: Good luck in your comp - what category is it in? I know of someone who is doing u21's.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> I'm just beginning my cut after my first ever roid bulk. Test e 2ml a week and put on stone & half while still lean-ish. Can't wait! :thumb: Good luck in your comp - what category is it in? I know of someone who is doing u21's.


First timers pal for me this year! I'd like to come out of this comp and bulk cleanely and try go in next year 4/5kilos heavier in the 80kg class pal!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dude where is the show and what exact date i culdnt find anything on there site apart from a belfast show on 7th june that ties in with your dates


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Dude where is the show and what exact date i culdnt find anything on there site apart from a belfast show on 7th june that ties in with your dates


http://www.angliabodybuilding.co.uk/competitors%20info.htm

There you go pal all information on there! Here's my current condition with no lighting and after a cheat meal of 2600 calories!

Pretty happy with that 4 weeks out now





Il keep updating weekly! As of tomorrow carbs on all days drops by 25% and protein up by 25% to keep total cals the same


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahhhh the great yarmouth show!!! Im with ya! Looking awesome mate looks like you have added muscle


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

This is a great turn around mate seriously. I thought u was trollin from the first pic


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Flaxmans said:


> This is a great turn around mate seriously. I thought u was trollin from the first pic


Absolutely not pal 100% serious posts! Thank you for the kind words


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ahhhh the great yarmouth show!!! Im with ya! Looking awesome mate looks like you have added muscle


I think I've added maybe a few lbs muscle mass pal just down to such poor diet before hand! Thanks bud hopefully see you arround soon


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

@1manarmy great results !

For calves just make sure you hold at the top for 2 seconds and 2 seconds at the bottom. You can also mix it up and do 4 second holds. Do drop sets aswell. I do single leg calf raises on the leg press. When you do single leg make sure the leg not in use is NOT touching the floor.

I haven't got a dedicated calf raise machine or seated.

I use

Leg press machine - full rack @ 190Kg

Leg Press - Hammer strength - 100kg a side.

Smith machine stood on 2 plates - 100kg a side for reps and then drop set down.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

so as of today diet has changed for the 4 week run in.

calories on each day (low/moderate/re feed) are the same but carbs have dropped 25% across the board and protein raised by 25% to even it out! moderate days are now 148g carbs a day and low days aren't even worth listing hahahahaha


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok guys under 4 weeks now to go! Had a 9 point bf reading this week and still holding arround low 7% to

High 6% body fat. Back was leanest at the beggining but there's nothing on it at all now! Exciting next few weeks


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome progress mate well done


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Awesome progress mate well done


Thanks pal!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Fantastic work there mate, very very good transformation


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought you were taking the **** when I seen the first pictures :lol: then got a surprise when I scrolled down! :thumbup1:

Incredible transformation sir!

What are you doing for cardio twice a day? Exercise bike? Running?


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> You name it pal I've tried it. Heavy smith calf raises.. Light smith raises for reps.. Donkey raises Ect! They literally hate me and won't grow lol!


i find calves is all about high reps ive been doing one leg at a time and doin 30 reps, 10 sec rest, 40 reps 10 secs, rest 50 reps and so on till i hit 100 reps f'in hurts use low weight and make sure you do the full range of motion and squeeze at the top every rep just.

ive seen gains on my calves in weeks doin that oh i do that 3 times a week an my calves dont usually grow worth a try got a friend of mine doin the same and his are growing like mad. good luck for you show mate


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Matthew5 said:


> I thought you were taking the **** when I seen the first pictures :lol: then got a surprise when I scrolled down! :thumbup1:
> 
> Incredible transformation sir!
> 
> What are you doing for cardio twice a day? Exercise bike? Running?


No pal no joke! I do cross trainer pal LISS! 20mins twice a day! When I reach optimal body fat % il be cutting that down tho!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

squirt said:


> i find calves is all about high reps ive been doing one leg at a time and doin 30 reps, 10 sec rest, 40 reps 10 secs, rest 50 reps and so on till i hit 100 reps f'in hurts use low weight and make sure you do the full range of motion and squeeze at the top every rep just.
> 
> ive seen gains on my calves in weeks doin that oh i do that 3 times a week an my calves dont usually grow worth a try got a friend of mine doin the same and his are growing like mad. good luck for you show mate


Sounds good mate I've not tried that so worth a bash! Thanks a lot mate


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

1manarmy said:


> No pal no joke! I do cross trainer pal LISS! 20mins twice a day! When I reach optimal body fat % il be cutting that down tho!


Thanks mate, looking to up my cardio sessions for a month or so before my holiday! All the best for the comp :thumbup1:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

3 weeks now guys. Had a cracking re feed today! The last few re feed meals on Sundays I've been left feeling empty and just as bad as before I ate them so I upped the cals 750 today I feel bloated as hell but the veins and dryness are crazy! Il see the effects more tomorrow morning!

Before re feed



After feed



Hoping to jump on stage bang on 80kg. I'm currently holding at 82


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

Mate your looking great I've got my 1st show November and I started dieting 3 weeks ago to give myself time in case anything needs altering.

Good look with the show them pics show exactly what hard work can achieve and should be motivation to anyone out there!!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Rob070886 said:


> Mate your looking great I've got my 1st show November and I started dieting 3 weeks ago to give myself time in case anything needs altering.
> 
> Good look with the show them pics show exactly what hard work can achieve and should be motivation to anyone out there!!


Thanks pal and cracking idea doing the cut over time! That's what I did and it gave me the perfect time to change and swap things arround. What show you entering pal?


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

The nabba Britain in batley November 2nd.

What's your cardio been like throughout?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Rob070886 said:


> The nabba Britain in batley November 2nd.
> 
> What's your cardio been like throughout?


20mins LISS morning and 20mins LISS evening pal! No HIIT needed as left myself time for diet to work its magic


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

I've been doing 40 mins fasted LISS mon wed fri gonna up it to 4 times a week for a month and see how much difference that makes if it's enough I'll leave it at that if not I might add some evening LISS in


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Good work mate!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

struggling with diet this week guys! carbs down on all days (low/mod/re feed) low days are now 80/90g carbs a day and with a heavy manual job I must say its really taking its toll! concentration and actual want to be awake has totally gone awol


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

2 weeks and 3 days out now guys! Holding at a touch over 81kilo. I think with dehydration and maybe half a kilo before that il be ready! Very pleased with current condition this near to show


----------



## paulptturner (May 1, 2014)

Your coach must be amazing


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking sharp mate .


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

paulptturner said:


> Your coach must be amazing


He is a top chap!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

gearchange said:


> Looking sharp mate .


Thanks mate


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Under 2 weeks now guys! Had a cracking re feed yesterday but slightly over spilled! Feeling good and posing practice is going well! Just need to source tan/ spare trunks and I'm ready


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok so final week has begun! Re feed at maintenance yesterday and depleting today on 35g carbs daily! Here's a comparison between me and my training partner who's competing same class as me (first timers) I'm 3.5kilo lighter than him at present but very happy with this photo as the lighting is poor and we'd just trained legs for the last time before the show


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

3 days into depletion now and fluids are up at 7litres a day. salt around 6.4 grams (taken food into account) have dropped carbs to under 35g but fat are up to 100g! feeling flat but look good! energy to work how ever has gone


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Right guys 48 hours till show day now! Depletion went well all be it the hardest thing I've ever done! Dropped to 12.11 stone from 13.2! Started carb loading from 6.30pm till 2pm today in 2 500gram doses. Gained the weight lost back once again and look dry and full! Have left myself a window before the show for carbs if I'm flat! Also started the tanning today for Sunday! Here's a pic first thing this morning after the first 500g carbs the night before



And the tan





Excited and nervous now


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Well had the comp today guys didn't place top three and the class of competitors was crazy in a first timers catogary! Was in the second call out so top 6 from 12 I'd take for a first show! Here's a few pics il upload more after I receive them from the show organiser!


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

1manarmy said:


> Well had the comp today guys didn't place top three and the class of competitors was crazy in a first timers catogary! Was in the second call out so top 6 from 12 I'd take for a first show! Here's a few pics il upload more after I receive them from the show organiser!


Well done on the transformation you made, no offense but you would never think there was that much muscle under the fat in the starting photos! Are you planning on competing again?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

g-unot said:


> Well done on the transformation you made, no offense but you would never think there was that much muscle under the fat in the starting photos! Are you planning on competing again?


Yes bud next April! Going to spend a year on a clean bulk and get back on stage arround 8/9kilo heavier hopefully! Learnt a lot from it which is the main thing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Great job mate


----------

